# Gaining muscle & losing fat?



## Charades (Jul 9, 2010)

I'm pretty noodle right now, about 130 lbs @ 5'11". Starting to workout and know I want to gain muscle, however I also have a small layer of fat covering my abs.

If I'm eating enough calories to gain muscle, does that mean it is impossible to lose that layer of fat at the same time? Or is it possible to gain muscle with those extra calories and somehow be burning fat as well?

If it's not possible, would it be a lot harder to lose that layer first and then gain muscle?


----------



## Charades (Jul 9, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> Are you joking? You're worried about the layer of fat on your abs and you're 130 lbs @ 5'11"? Gimme a break bro
> 
> Just concern yourself with weight gain right now. Cut later....WAYYY later.



I'm not hah, but I want abs for my girlfriend. So if cutting a bit now and then working out is a possibility I'd like to do that, even if it's a bit harder.


----------



## BC Lifter (Jul 9, 2010)

If you already got a girlfriend.. who cares? Not like you need your abs to pick a girls up... just to impress. Im pretty sure she would be more impressed if you had some nice muscles for her to lay her head on.

And the answer to your question is no. If you are eating enough calories and training to bulk correctly, you won't lose fat.


----------



## Charades (Jul 9, 2010)

BC Lifter said:


> If you already got a girlfriend.. who cares? Not like you need your abs to pick a girls up... just to impress. Im pretty sure she would be more impressed if you had some nice muscles for her to lay her head on.
> 
> And the answer to your question is no. If you are eating enough calories and training to bulk correctly, you won't lose fat.



As far as the "already got a girlfriend.. who cares?" I'm not one to slack off just because I have something, I'm interested in keeping her around. Sure, she wouldn't leave me for not having abs, but she stills would want me to have them. I sure as hell don't want her to stop shaving/waxing and putting on weight.

But thank you for your answer.


----------



## MDR (Jul 9, 2010)

If you don't want to bulk, don't.  But doing a clean bulk does not mean you have to get fat, you just need to eat enough in order to gain muscle.  People are just trying to let you know that losing fat and gaining muscle at the same time is not how things work.  Good luck.


----------



## WeightGainNet (Jul 9, 2010)

First question: What's your body fat %?

If it's over 15% go on a fat loss diet to cut that fat off BEFORE you go on a bulking diet. Cut down to at least 10% or lower.

Then switch to a bulking cycle when your body fat is under control. But something tells me you're not over 15%. Just get it checked to make sure. Get a pair of Accu Measure Body Fat Calipers and keep track of your body fat.


----------



## WeightGainNet (Jul 9, 2010)

P.S. If you're over 15% and you bulk it will be harder to lose the extra fat later. It will also be harder to gain muscle with a high body fat percentage and you'll be more prone to gaining fat on a high-calorie diet. Do it the right way and save yourself a headache later.


----------



## Charades (Jul 9, 2010)

WeightGainNet said:


> P.S. If you're over 15% and you bulk it will be harder to lose the extra fat later. It will also be harder to gain muscle with a high body fat percentage and you'll be more prone to gaining fat on a high-calorie diet. Do it the right way and save yourself a headache later.



Okay that's perfect then, I'd rather cut now than later as it is, I was under the impression it was harder to cut first and then gain muscle.


----------



## BC Lifter (Jul 9, 2010)

WeightGainNet said:


> P.S. If you're over 15% and you bulk it will be harder to lose the extra fat later. It will also be harder to gain muscle with a high body fat percentage and you'll be more prone to gaining fat on a high-calorie diet. Do it the right way and save yourself a headache later.



Why does it make it harder later if you are over 15%? Just because there is more of it?


----------



## PushAndPull (Jul 9, 2010)

This is a tuff one. If I was 5'11"/130 lbs and my abs didn't show, i'd be really depressed. Then again if I was 5'11"/130 lbs with my abs showing i'd be bummed as well, but at least I could show off the abs. 
Need more info.
How old are you?
Are you currently working out? If yes, post your routine.


----------



## Charades (Jul 9, 2010)

I'm just about to turn 20, and I literally just started working out like this week, everything is ultimate sore as you'd expect.

I've been going to this gym on a free five day pass, but I was wondering how good is P90X for starting out? I have one of those iron gym bars for pull ups and handles for push ups, will following the P90X routine early on be a good start?


----------



## WeightGainNet (Jul 12, 2010)

Don't waste your time with that home gym stuff... Or bodyweight exercises. If you want results you'll need to go to a gym and use real equipment. 

Just don't want you to get sucked into that P90X stuff like so many people have. I mean I'm sure it's great if you want to stay "in shape" But there is just no replacement for a real gym if you're serious about this.





Charades said:


> I'm just about to turn 20, and I literally just started working out like this week, everything is ultimate sore as you'd expect.
> 
> I've been going to this gym on a free five day pass, but I was wondering how good is P90X for starting out? I have one of those iron gym bars for pull ups and handles for push ups, will following the P90X routine early on be a good start?


----------



## unclem (Jul 12, 2010)

man, no disrespect but at 5'11" @ 130lbs. if someone fucked with your girl how in gods name would you defend her unless your bruce lee. go to the gym and exercise with weights. fuck that p90x bullshit, thats for people who want to lose weight and get ripped. you cant be at 15% bf at that weight? i was 14- 16 % at 270 lbs but iam down to 250lbs and 12% so i just cant picture it. but stay with weights and bulk up. your first 3 months are your foundation so dont miss any workouts brother. by the way i was not insulting you so be calm. your girl will be more happier if you get built than thin.


----------



## Merkaba (Jul 13, 2010)

Charades said:


> I'm not hah, but I want abs for my girlfriend. So if cutting a bit now and then working out is a possibility I'd like to do that, even if it's a bit harder.



I can't stand it when people want "abs for girls" or some similar shit and they come on here and ask you to give time out of your life so they can go jack off with their girl friend....

fucking rookies....

Ok, there's my low carb+sinusitus/bronchitis rant of the day/week hopefully. 

Like this fucktard the other day, two days in a row I get some fuck offs asking me how much I bench.  My gym actually shares walls with a pizza hut...he was outside waiting on his pizza...i wanted to tell him to shove it up his ass...


----------



## paolo584 (Jul 13, 2010)

Merkaba said:


> I can't stand it when people want "abs for girls" or some similar shit and they come on here and ask you to give time out of your life so they can go jack off with their girl friend....
> 
> fucking rookies....
> 
> ...


 
Take it easy on the guy. Havent we been their once in our lifes?


----------



## ceazur (Jul 13, 2010)

Merkaba said:


> I can't stand it when people want "abs for girls" or some similar shit and they come on here and ask you to give time out of your life so they can go jack off with their girl friend....
> 
> fucking rookies....
> 
> ...


----------



## Merkaba (Jul 13, 2010)

paolo584 said:


> Take it easy on the guy. Havent we been their once in our lifes?



Hell yea!  When I do lateral raises you can see my abs through my shirt.  Awesome shit!  The girls dig it like a shovel!


----------



## Charades (Jul 13, 2010)

Merkaba said:


> I can't stand it when people want "abs for girls" or some similar shit and they come on here and ask you to give time out of your life so they can go jack off with their girl friend....
> 
> fucking rookies....
> 
> ...



I overall want to be healthy and fit, but my girlfriend is the one pushing me to, and yes she likes abs. Nothing I can do about that, sorry if you roidrage every girl away from you.


----------



## Buzzard (Jul 13, 2010)

Charades said:
			
		

> I overall want to be healthy and fit, but my girlfriend is the one pushing me to, and yes she likes abs. Nothing I can do about that, sorry if you roidrage every girl away from you.



Look homeboy. Forget that 'get down to 10%' first BS. I'm guessing that there is ZERO chance you are at 15% at 5'11"/130 anyway. It just doesn't seem possible. Just train your ass off and eat shit loads of food (clean). Your girl wants you to jerked and desirable... I'd suggest you get that way and keep her away from the guys with roidrage. She may start having unexplainable periods of time where she's not responding to your calls/texts. Just sayin...

GICH!


----------



## Charades (Jul 13, 2010)

Buzzard said:


> Look homeboy. Forget that 'get down to 10%' first BS. I'm guessing that there is ZERO chance you are at 15% at 5'11"/130 anyway. It just doesn't seem possible. Just train your ass off and eat shit loads of food (clean). Your girl wants you to jerked and desirable... I'd suggest you get that way and keep her away from the guys with roidrage. She may start having unexplainable periods of time where she's not responding to your calls/texts. Just sayin...
> 
> GICH!



She's not a whore, sorry "homeboy". And physical attraction is the last thing she looks for, although it's still there.


----------



## Buzzard (Jul 13, 2010)

Charades said:
			
		

> She's not a whore, sorry "homeboy". And physical attraction is the last thing she looks for, although it's still there.



Okay... Then definitely start cutting. Maybe you will get down to 125 or 122 so you will have a visible 6-pack.


----------

